

Booki.sh - HTML5 e-reading and Distribution Platform - mgunes
http://booki.sh/

======
heyitsnick
Here's some insta-feedback (if that's what you were looking for).

I read the first paragraph and thought, "wow that sounds great, as an avid
ebook reader I understand exactly the problem you are trying to fix, sounds
great!"

Then I read the second paragraph and thought, "I have no idea what Booki.sh
is."

Then I clicked on the 'example' and thought "oh right this is neat i guess.
It's not entirely intuitive how to get back to chapters. And your ajax isn't
plumbed in to my forward/back buttons".

Then I posted here.

Hope that's useful.

------
sp4rki
First and foremost, I love the idea and the reader seems really nice done.
That being said, the controls on the reader are a pain to use at first.
Bookmarks are extremely confusing until you've made two or three of those to
see how they work. I think the buttons on the menu should have some hover text
or there should be a tutorial available to understand how the controls work on
the reader. I really like the idea and think you have a great product. Good
luck!

------
Groxx
Controls and intro need a _lot_ of work, as they're extremely opaque to
someone using a computer (tap? drag? they don't even work on the intro page!),
and have very little obvious uses. For instance: it took me a while to figure
out that the "X" on the right gets rid of that weird white triangle overlay
(what's the point of that anyway?), and about a dozen clicks to get the
overlay _back_ (bottom edge of the screen...? why?).

That said, once you figure out how to use it, it's an impressively nice
experience, and best of luck to them. I love that it uses local storage to
cache data, that's _exactly_ the sort of thing I was hoping to see when I
first heard of it.

------
PanMan
Looks nice, and they open-sourced their reader. However I wonder if publishers
are willing to distribute their content without any form of DRM.

~~~
wccrawford
Some already do. Baen publishes all their ebooks DRM-free and in many formats,
for instance.

------
AlexBlom
Worked well, but I wonder how the page load size compares to Kindle files?

------
hardik988
When I click on the link to read the sample book, I get instructions
considering I'm an iPhone user (I'm on a PC) .Maybe there's some bug in the
code for detecting the OS ?

------
KishoreKumar
I would have loved to see the doman as book.ish

